# Help! (North) Lake Livingston/White Rock Creek



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

I am taking my girlfriend to my grandpas lake house in Trinity tx on the north side of Lake Livingston Tuesday/Wednesday to try and find the white bass up White Rock Creek. He has a pontoon boat but no fish/depth finder. I hope the rain this weekend didn't mess em up too bad. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find em or what the best approach is given the situation. 

I have some soured corn in the back of my truck that I will throw out on the lake near the channel while we go up the creek for bass. Then we might night fish for cats or if we can't find the bass just go set up shop near where I throw out the corn and cat fish with live shad. 

Any other pointers for tmrw/wed given the weather/situation

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I've not heard if the rapids are producing in White Rock this year. I bet its a 30 minute cruise up White Rock from a Westwood Shores lake house in a pontoon. I know some guys that went there three weeks ago and got a limit between them. The run might be over now though.

Please post a report for those that might be there this weekend.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

going up white rock in a pontoon??? the main lake may be better but you will need a finder..


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

I sure will. And usually when my fam gets in em up there it's a good ways up the creek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to 2Cool, Blakester, good luck on WRC!


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

White rock is pretty muddy you might catch some cats in there. I would check out the lake there are some white bass hanging out on the main lake points. Good luck!!


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

Are there any specific depths, times of day, etc or anything particular that may increase my chances? Also, what parts of the lake if I'm docking from Westwood shores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G3fishin (Mar 14, 2010)

I was at Westwood this past weekend, didn't have a chance to fish myself but seen a nice stringer of 23 white bass that came from the river.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Fished WRC last Saturday, before the rain. Lot of boats on the water, casting and trolling for whites. Most of the people I talked to said they were scarce. We fished until around 1130, and caught 2 whites. One keeper. 
Also, don't know if are familiar with WRC. Up a ways from the Hwy. 94 boat ramp, there are rocks in the middle of the creek, inches below the surface. There is a cable across the creek with signs. Hug the west bank.
Good luck fishing!


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

We only caught two keepers this afternoon trolling from about 3-7 on speck rigs. Talked to a guy who told me where they were catching them up the creek where it splits off past the "keep left" rocks sign to the right. We will try there tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

We've had a house in Westwood for 20 years, and I'm very familiar with where that guy is talking about. Word of caution, that creek gets skinny in a hurry after you get past the rock. Take a look at how wide it is when you pass under the second cable, then cut it in half; that's how wide it stays up that right hand arm. Then it's going to split in half again in a couple hundred yards, and both creeks just get narrower and shallower from that point. If you're not proficient driving that boat (I saw you were borrowing), you may not want to go past that first fork. If you do go up to the second split, it opens up just a smidge right where the channels meet, and thats the last time either channel is that wide. 

Just wanted you be aware of that before you got yourself into a bad situation. Not very many people make it to that second split during the week, and even fewer ever go further than that point. I can tell you from experience how much it sucks to get stuck up there until someone comes looking for you i.e. usually a few hours or more after dark.... if you're wondering it's a lot. 

I think your problem was less location and more presentation though. WR tends to be a little more stained than some other parts of the lake, and speck rigs are a 100% visual target lure. Try trolling something that puts off some sound and vibration. You can't go wrong with chrome/blue chrome/black Rat-L-Traps or a boldly colored Strike King #3 medium diver.

Tight lines and smooth sailing!


----------



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you for all that. You are right. I didn't feel confortable trying to get that boat up there with my inexperienced gf.

We started with ratl traps and 1 line with speck rigs. After catching the first three on speck rigs I started switching back to speck rigs. Seemed like hit only hit the white one.. We trolled between the 94 bridge and the gas line that crosses. That's where we caught all of em. They weren't biting farther up or closer to the lake.

We didn't catch too much and I'm sure we woulda done better if I was with another fisherman. Her idea of a two day fishing trip is more like laying out on the boat tanning while a drive and work 3 lines...... Women... (Getting her to even pick up those 2 bass for a pic was a huge deal, but slowly but surely, one fish/hunt at a time I'm trying to convert her..... Btw y'all shoulda seen her face when she saw me dress out a dove breast lol)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Good lookin fish man! That's a good area to be in, always a few hanging around in there


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I had to join this forum after seeing how many guys fish where i go alot. We have been up at WhiteRock the past few weekends. Its a nice place for sure. The white bass are always way bigger there. If you ever see a white Skeeter wave.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to 2Cool, Muney! Lotta good folks on here that fish these local waters 
I'm in a blue/white Stratos, I'll look for ya


----------

